# Wool Picker



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

I need some imput from folks who have, or have used a picker. Tom, DH built me a box sled one yesterday. He used the plans from Minnetonka. It is SMALL. He was able to use it and it did the job, but I need something better. Can you give me feedback about the pickers you have used to help us come up with one that will give us a faster larger output. 
Thanks
Ree


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a Pat Green picker (found at sheep herders yard sale) and love it! It makes opening up a too much vm, or tangled fleece a breeze. I would say it is not good for fine fleeces- I called Paula about it, she said if using a fine fleece, go SLOW...


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I have the Pat Green picker, too. I don't use it on all my fleeces, tho, some I want to drum card while still in the lock formation. But boy, will it knock out the VM fast!


----------

